# newly diagnosed - depressed



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi, I have been suffering for many years yet just recently diagnosed. I feel depressed, my doctor gave me celexa but I have had increased diarrhea and nausea ever since even though I can tell it is helping the pain and mood problems. Does anyone have any suggestions? I feel like no one believes this is real, just mental. Can you help?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi!Your in good company here, I was diagnosed in 1992, I have tried many, many prescriptions, and herbal treatments (like willow bark tea), and meditation, crystals, and back to prescriptions. With exercise, without exercise, I own a neck brace, cane, wrist braces and knee wraps, I love my electric blanket and my hot water bottle, I don't need them everyday but I couldn't live without them. The best advice I can give is to live one moment at a time, put your focus on getting though THIS day, because if you look to far ahead it will drive you crazy. The IBS is one of the hardest parts because it makes you a prisioner in your own home, aside from the pain its one worst things for me. In the past couple of years I have become shut off from the outside world, I was feeling really alone until I found this place only yesterday, already I'm in better spirits. Keep writting, spill your guts, pour your heart out, there are good listeners here and it will do your heart good.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Ohiogal and welcome,I am new here too (a couple of days) but I am learning so much about these conditions. You will find some wonderfully helpful folks here. About the best thing that has happened to me in awhile is that my GP prescribed Celebrex for pain a couple of days ago. What a wonderful difference. I've heard from some who cannot tolerate it though.Anyway, keep reading and keep posting. I think the board is somewhat like keeping a journal where you can say whatever you feel and read of the feelings of others. And that, in itself, seems to be very therapeutic. Just knowing you are not alone with this.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Ohiogal:Welcome to our family. It's unfortunate that we have to go through so much pain before the diagnosis is made. I had such mixed emotions about the diagnosis. I was relieved that it wasn't all in my head and then the next thing was to educate myself on fm.  I'm still learning after all these years. It's amazing the things that you learn on this board. The gals/guys are wonderful and they are more than willing to lend an ear. I also became depressed when I couldn't do some of things I was use to doing. I take zoloft (anti-depressant) to combat those feelings. I became frustrated with life and loss my self-esteem. Thank God for my supportive husband (even though he doesn't say much, he does put up with my cranky moods). Then I met my best friend in 1989 and found out that she has fibro. I was lucky to also have her as support. We would talk on the phone everyday and ###### about our fm. Half the time we were in such a fog we would finish each others sentences. One of the first things I had to realize is not to be so hard on myself. Yes, it is still a struggle at times. You will have good days and you will have bad ones. When the bad ones come I just accept the fact that I can't do as much on those days. Those are the days your body needs to recoup. We all know that your feelings are real, we've been through it. As for the Celexa I've never taken it. Could this be side effects of the drug? Maybe someone on the board can answer this. We also have our chatnites on Mondays (evening), usually someone will post a notice on the board. Hope you can join us. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks so much for the support. I cannot believe how many illnesses are connected to FM. All these years, I have suffered with pain, IBS, numbness, nausea, panic attacks and general anxiety and just feeling crappy. Of course there were some days that I felt okay and then I would think it was all in my head. I too have mixed emotions about the diagnosis - because I want a cure. The thought that this is life long is too scarry. I hesitate to tell my co workers or family because I am afraid they will think it is mental. The depression is overwhelming at this point, my doctor says I have dysautonomia with FM being the main outcome. Does anyone know anyhting about dysautonomia? The Celexa helps the mood but the diarrhea and nausea almost makes it impossible to do anyhting. I have to work so just staying in is not an option. Has anyone tried Wellbutrin or Serzone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Ohiogal,I couldn't sleep so went and checked out some sites dealing with dysautonomia. Here are a couple of URLs:http://laran.waisman.wisc.edu/fv/www/lib_dysa.htm http://www.med.nyu.edu/fd/ You can no doubt learn more by going to Altavista or some of the other search engines and searching for the term. I hope this helps.calida


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Oops, sorry. I'm new to this board and have a bit to learn. Here are the URLs again. Maybe I can get it right this time. http://laran.waisman.wisc.edu/fv/www/lib_dysa.htm http://www.med.nyu.edu/fd/ If these do not work to click on, just cut and paste them into your browser.calida


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome Ohio - you have found the place - feel free to get everything and anything off your chest here - read everyone's posts and they will too make you feel better and connected. Good luck and God Bless. stacey


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

I'm new to this, also, but not new to the sickness.... I'm just trying to see if I know how to post to this board... will write you later... jfaith


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

jfaithWe hope you do post again. Tell us about yourself.Lori Ann


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Ohiogirl, you might try Caltrate Plus chewables (in the Purple Box, I believe), and see if this might help. Lots of people on the IBS board (LNape has posted on this numerous times), have found it helpful for D, and the chewable form might act like a tums for you. I would take the Celebrex with food and water, and then follow it by chewing a Caltrate. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 07-02-2000).]


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Welcome, Ohiogal! Good to hear from you, and remember-----YOU ARE NOT ALONE. This is a slogan that my son's Ostomy Support Group used and I find it helpful to think of it when I'm down. And this board has definitely proved to me that I am not the only one out there!!!! Hey, everyone-----how about starting our own little town just for us!?!?! Imagine! I have tried quite a few different drugs for depression, anxiety, pain, migraines, etc. Wellbutin didn't do anything for me. Prozac was bad, Pamelor--not a thing, Amitriptylene (Elavil)--helped me sleep, but caused stomach problems and weight gain big-time, Serzone put me in a deep depression--suicidal. Xanax for anxiety worked some. I've probably only hit the tip of the iceberg--I know there's more I've tried. I loose count after all these years. I've had Fibromyalgia for at least 15 years that I know of. Was told I probably had it, but at that time there was no firm diagnosis. Last week, my D.O. finally gave me "the test" to confirm (at my request). So, now I know!!! Whooppee!!!! Why not try to join us on the chatline tonight? I'm going to try my best to be there! Right now, I have one of those never ending migraines. Bummer. Glad to meet you! Hang in there!!!! Karen (Feisty)


----------

